# Burton Photon - Problems finding the right size



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Not every brand, or even every model of boot will fit your foot correctly based on anatomical differences from the last used. Sometimes these issues can be worked around and sometimes they can't. Some people have had good luck removing the j-bars, or more aggressively heat molding them so to reduce the rubbing. I'm guessing you may not have a burton shaped foot and may have less discomfort in another brand, or even a different model with less aggressive j-bars. 

As for width, width isn't a static number across sizes. The width measurement changes in relation to the size ie a D width in a 9 measurement may be a EE width in size 8 (numbers are for illustration only and not accurate). Wired has links to good size charts that show the width compared to length by size. Since you mentioned flat feet you'll also want a good foot bed, or orthotic for your boot. This will better support your foot, reduce discomfort and will help keep your foot/arch in the correct position. With an arch support, your foot will be shorter in the boot than without it and will give you more room in the toe box.

The toes touching is a combination of things. First new boots so the toe box hasn't packed out and second the correct position to determine how close your toes are is knees bent in your riding stance. The riding stance will pull your foot back into the heel pocket and align your leg with the boots forward shape.


----------



## masotime (Jan 28, 2019)

RonnyFlex said:


> A real problem I have with the J-Bars in the back. These press strongly into my heel. I had the shoes on about half an hour and after taking off my heel has tingled. Will this go away with the heat molding or do shoes just not fit my foot? In the Burton Photon Wide (41.5 EU/8.5 US) this felt like less of a problem, but I don't think I need a Wide (I found different charts, but I guess im width D) ?


I have this exact problem (J-Bars) - My previous boots (Ride Insanos) didn't have this issue, and I am completely stumped by the bars. My toes have no problems at all, but the J-Bars are very painful.

I honestly haven't been able to ride with them since I tried them about 3 weeks ago - I understand there's an insert and have been thinking of whether it's possible to forcefully push apart the J-Bars. Right now I've gone back to my old setup, but I'd really like these boots to work (the step-in bindings work just fine otherwise).


----------



## RonnyFlex (11 mo ago)

masotime said:


> I have this exact problem (J-Bars) - My previous boots (Ride Insanos) didn't have this issue, and I am completely stumped by the bars. My toes have no problems at all, but the J-Bars are very painful.
> 
> I honestly haven't been able to ride with them since I tried them about 3 weeks ago - I understand there's an insert and have been thinking of whether it's possible to forcefully push apart the J-Bars. Right now I've gone back to my old setup, but I'd really like these boots to work (the step-in bindings work just fine otherwise).


Inspired by your answer, I have now ordered more shoes: K2 Thraxis, Ride Insano and Nidecker Talon. In the Talons I do not like the "snail" liner. The Ride Insanos sit much more comfortable than the Burton shoes at the heel. I'm still waiting for the K2 Thraxis and then decide which ones it will be.


----------



## sandwi54 (4 mo ago)

I purchased my Burton Photon Step On, and immediately encountered similar heel pain from the J bars like you mentioned. It was really painful after wearing the boots for more than 5 minutes. After two days I went back to the store and tried on the Burton Swath Step On. They were so much more comfortable but there was more heel lift than I could tolerate. Also the swath were so soft and I wanted stiff boots for freeriding. The Photons had almost no lift at all - I guess it’s because the J bars clamped the heels so hard. I really like the photons so I returned the Swath and wanted to see if I could make the Photons work.

the first thing I did was to heat mold the liners. This helped a little bit but the pain was still noticeable. Then I wore them for 30 minutes every day for the next three days, and to my surprise it started hurting less. I also notice the boots started getting a little softer, which was ok for me since they were too stiff to begin with. After that I continued wearing them for 30minutes a day and finally it stopped hurting altogether. I guess I fully broke them in by heat molding + wearing them out at home.

So you just have to go through the break-in process for the Photons to be comfortable.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RonnyFlex said:


> hello people,
> 
> after ordering my Burton Photon in size 43 EU (US 10) (I usually wear 43-44) I came across this forum here and measured my feet and found that I need more like 41.5 EU (US 8.5). I measured several times at different times of the day. I have flat feet so it varies a bit depending on how I stand.
> 
> ...


Hi Ronny,

A few things. You have a standard D width foot and should not consider any wide boots. Only Mondopoint should be used for the correct sizing. Euro conversions can be random and may not be accurate. You will want to confirm that your boots shave 270 or 27 printed on the inside of the tongue. Lastly, the Burton Photon boots from the last few years have been causing comfort issues for a lot of riders. 

STOKED!


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ronny,
> 
> A few things. You have a standard D width foot and should not consider any wide boots. Only Mondopoint should be used for the correct sizing. Euro conversions can be random and may not be accurate. You will want to confirm that your boots shave 270 or 27 printed on the inside of the tongue. Lastly, the Burton Photon boots from the last few years have been causing comfort issues for a lot of riders.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey, just happened to find this thread and I have almost similar measurements and boot!

I posted on your YouTube Video but figured I may get a faster answer here:

270 mondo / width is close to 4 inch. You recommended a size 9 ( I wear 10.5 shoe) so I bought Burton Photons (2019?) and just wore them for the first time this past week.
Yoowwwch!
My toes seemed slightly "smushed" and I tore off a thumb sized piece of skin off the inner part of my left foot (spot between ankle bone and heel). The right foot is starting to do the same but I took the rest of the days off and thought maybe I have too small boots.
Any suggestions? Different brand? Different model/style? 1/2 size up? wider?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PunkDude said:


> Hey, just happened to find this thread and I have almost similar measurements and boot!
> 
> I posted on your YouTube Video but figured I may get a faster answer here:
> 
> ...



The Photon's have way too many issues with rider discomfort. We do not suggest that model at all. Based on the measurements provided on Youtube you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots (just 1mm above mondo 265 or size 8.5 US) and are easily within the width range for Standard D width.


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> The Photon's have way too many issues with rider discomfort. We do not suggest that model at all. Based on the measurements provided on Youtube you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots (just 1mm above mondo 265 or size 8.5 US) and are easily within the width range for Standard D width.


Is it an issue with just Photons? Or all Burtons? Would Ion be better?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PunkDude said:


> Is it an issue with just Photons? Or all Burtons? Would Ion be better?


The Photons. Ions do not have the same issues.

STOKED


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

Thanks. I got these Photons for $150 and they were only used a few times.
Maybe I can find Ions for cheaper than $400 😳


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PunkDude said:


> Thanks. I got these Photons for $150 and they were only used a few times.
> Maybe I can find Ions for cheaper than $400 😳


Hah!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## masotime (Jan 28, 2019)

I gave up on the Photons - I got a pair of DC Judge Step-Ons instead - Men's Judge Step On BOA® Snowboard Boots | DC Shoes

They’ve been incredibly comfortable so far.


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

masotime said:


> I gave up on the Photons - I got a pair of DC Judge Step-Ons instead - Men's Judge Step On BOA® Snowboard Boots | DC Sh
> 
> They’ve been incredibly comfortable so far.


Did you get a size 9?
I have Cartels, so I need "normal" boots. Thinking about K2 Maysis.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

PunkDude said:


> Did you get a size 9?
> I have Cartels, so I need "normal" boots. Thinking about K2 Maysis.


As bs said 2nd post, boot fit is personal. Buuut be careful with the maysis if the photon sucked for you. Imo it feels like a cheap soft boot that had a bunch of hard plastic thoughtlessly thrown in it to make it a stiff boot. I found it got uncomfortable fast because of this.

Fwiw burton Slx is the best boot ive ever tried. Not worth the price, but on sale, amazing.


----------



## masotime (Jan 28, 2019)

PunkDude said:


> Did you get a size 9?
> I have Cartels, so I need "normal" boots. Thinking about K2 Maysis.


Mine are size 10.5 - not sure if that helps.


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

masotime said:


> Mine are size 10.5 - not sure if that helps.


I wear a size 10 1/2 shoe but I guess I wear a size 9 boot.


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

Mike256 said:


> As bs said 2nd post, boot fit is personal. Buuut be careful with the maysis if the photon sucked for you. Imo it feels like a cheap soft boot that had a bunch of hard plastic thoughtlessly thrown in it to make it a stiff boot. I found it got uncomfortable fast because of this.
> 
> Fwiw burton Slx is the best boot ive ever tried. Not worth the price, but on sale, amazing.


Yeah, those are $600 or so, aren't they?
Thx for the info on the Maysis.
Maybe I'll look for some Ions or even Rulers.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

PunkDude said:


> Yeah, those are $600 or so, aren't they?
> Thx for the info on the Maysis.
> Maybe I'll look for some Ions or even Rulers.


Yep, and the quality doesn’t live up to the price they charge imo, but pretending price doesn’t exist or getting on sale (I got mine at 50% off), it’s a great boot. Ive not tried rulers but ions are a good boot if they fit. Too stiff for me these days but it sounds like that’s what you’re after.


----------



## PunkDude (2 mo ago)

Mike256 said:


> Yep, and the quality doesn’t live up to the price they charge imo, but pretending price doesn’t exist or getting on sale (I got mine at 50% off), it’s a great boot. Ive not tried rulers but ions are a good boot if they fit. Too stiff for me these days but it sounds like that’s what you’re after.


Do you go by the Mondo size?
I guess I'm still wary about getting a boot that is a size and a half smaller than my shoe. (especially since these 9 Photons killed my feet!)


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

That’s where I start in store but if I buy online I normally order a few sizes and return the wrong ones. I keep the size that has no pressure spots after wearing them around for 20 minutes and where my toes touch in all standing positions but not so much it hurts.


----------

